# Taiwan Trip



## BobBarley (Jun 5, 2016)

I'll be here in Taiwan for the next several weeks and I've decided to start a thread instead of flooding the gallery with my pictures. 

So far nothing too interesting aside from this Tenodera sinensis:




Next week I'll be heading to Kending for 4 days and it's usually teeming with inverts!  I'll be sure to post anything I find!

Reactions: Like 9 | Love 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm here in Kending now!  Just got here about an hour ago but already found a couple things:

Rather large iridescent beetle, about 1.5"


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tiny hermit crab, most here are much, much larger from what I remember, shell is about 1/4"
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Both were released after the photos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 12, 2016)

Large beetle, looks to be a Cetonid even though the body color and the two front legs remind me of Megasoma sp....anyone got an ID?  About 1" body, 1.5" body and horns, 3" DLS

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## ErinM31 (Jun 14, 2016)

Wow, those are some neat-looking beetles!  I especially love the latest one -- nice shot on the watermelon there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 15, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Wow, those are some neat-looking beetles!  I especially love the latest one -- nice shot on the watermelon there!


Thanks, love see beetles too!  I'm heading back to where I'll be staying for most of the trip, Taichung, I'll post if I find anything!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 24, 2016)

So I was at Hualien for the past couple of days and I found a couple of nice beetles.  Both of them were found in water and both were extremely unresponsive.  I thought they were both dead when I collected them.  It seems that after a couple hours they sort of just revived themselves, lol.  A stag and a rhinoceros beetle.  
_Oryctes rhinoceros:

_
Not the best pics as I don't have my macro lens right now...  _Female_

_Pseudorhaetus sinicus concolor:_
_


Female
_
So I'm keeping both of them (for as long as I'm in Taiwan at least) but I have a question about the rhinoceros beetle...  A quick Google search will show that that species is a pretty major pest of coconut palm trees.  Should I let her go when I leave Taiwan?  Any suggestions are appreciated.

Comparison:



General habitat:



Thanks for looking!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 24, 2016)

Damn i envy you BobBarley :-s ah ah

Nice pictures. Taiwan is a jewel. Btw have you spotted badass Centipedes, by chance?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 24, 2016)

oh man am i ever jealous... great pics btw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 24, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Damn i envy you BobBarley :-s ah ah
> 
> Nice pictures. Taiwan is a jewel. Btw have you spotted badass Centipedes, by chance?


Thanks!  I wish I found some centipedes!  Now that I've checked off finding a stag and rhinoceros beetle I'm on the lookout for scorpions, centipedes and the like.



Venom1080 said:


> oh man am i ever jealous... great pics btw


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nir Avraham (Jun 27, 2016)

What about scorpions? Did you find scorpions?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 27, 2016)

Nir Avraham said:


> What about scorpions? Did you find scorpions?


Not yet, I am looking though.  Do you know what species are in Taiwan by any chance?  All I know is Liocheles australasiae.


----------



## Nir Avraham (Jun 27, 2016)

Taiwan Whip Scorpion (Typopeltis crucifer)- that all what I found.


----------



## BobBarley (Jun 27, 2016)

Nir Avraham said:


> Taiwan Whip Scorpion (Typopeltis crucifer)- that all what I found.


Yeah, looking for those too, but those aren't technically scorpions.  They're uropgygi. It'd be nice to find one of those because all you ever see in the US hobby is Mastigoproctus giganteus.  Too bad importing into the US is so hard to do.


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 12, 2016)

Pseudorhaetus sinicus concolor (edit: at least I think they're P. s. concolor...)  (((EDIT II: alright these guys are actually Dorcus titanus sika lol)))) 1.2.0  seems these guys are pretty common:




Allomyrina dichotomus tsunobosonus  0.1.0 pretty much the icon of "rhinoceros beetles".  I hope to find a male too:




Both pics were taken at a rest stop (where I found them lol) and I didn't bother to keep them as I'm leaving on the 20th.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ErinM31 (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow, impressive beetles! One of those up top looks like a _Pasimachus_ on steroids! :wideyed:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 14, 2016)

ErinM31 said:


> Wow, impressive beetles! One of those up top looks like a _Pasimachus_ on steroids! :wideyed:


Yeah it sure does!  I have some new pics to put up but I can't do it until tonight or tomorrow morning.  Super busy schedule right now.  I'm taking a tour of Taiwan and we're pretty much hotel hopping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toxoderidae (Jul 14, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Yeah it sure does!  I have some new pics to put up but I can't do it until tonight or tomorrow morning.  Super busy schedule right now.  I'm taking a tour of Taiwan and we're pretty much hotel hopping.


So are you legally allowed to take anything back? I know with many airlines and such they are okay as long as you notify them, but I know the Taiwanese and Malaysian (and other Asian) governments are super high strung on bringing stuff back, which is why it's so special when an asian species of invert (for the most part) comes to the US.


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 15, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> So are you legally allowed to take anything back? I know with many airlines and such they are okay as long as you notify them, but I know the Taiwanese and Malaysian (and other Asian) governments are super high strung on bringing stuff back, which is why it's so special when an asian species of invert (for the most part) comes to the US.


Nope not allowed at all unless I get like a bazillion permits that'd take forever to go through.  It's really a shame.

Here's an at least partly diurnal species of millipede found pretty much all throughout Taiwan:  



I find them all over the place both outside and inside during the day. 2-3"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 15, 2016)

Still no centipedes? When do we get to call you a slacker?  Great thread!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 16, 2016)

edesign said:


> Still no centipedes? When do we get to call you a slacker?  Great thread!


Man I saw at least 8 at a college I went to!  They were all too quick to take a pic of and I couldn't catch them quick enough...  Any tips on collecting them?


----------



## edesign (Jul 16, 2016)

Not really lol. Always have a catch cup ready and your reflexes on standby? Use your finger as bait? The ones I've tried to catch stateside were all too quick as well haha. Good luck! If I wasn't so bad at flying I'd love to travel top SE Asia one day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 17, 2016)

edesign said:


> Not really lol. Always have a catch cup ready and your reflexes on standby? Use your finger as bait? The ones I've tried to catch stateside were all too quick as well haha. Good luck! If I wasn't so bad at flying I'd love to travel top SE Asia one day.


Thanks Lol!  I use those rules pretty much with all inverts... Except the use fingers as bait, how are you catching your inverts?  SE Asia is awesome come check it out!


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 19, 2016)

Alright my 8 day tour of Taiwan just ended.  Tonight I'm sleeping in Taiwan again and then tomorrow at 7 pm I'm taking the airplane back home to the US.  Sadly no centipedes or scorpions.  Yesterday, I did find a bunch of  pretty large spider at the northernmost tip of Taiwan, Bitou Chauw. (Something like that). It directly translates to "Nose, Head, Corner". 


All different specimens^


General habitat^

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## edesign (Jul 19, 2016)

Everybody loves bat juice! Crazy, thanks for posting all the photos! Beautiful. Have a safe flight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 20, 2016)

edesign said:


> Everybody loves bat juice! Crazy, thanks for posting all the photos! Beautiful. Have a safe flight!


Thank you!!


----------



## louise f (Jul 26, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> I'm here in Kending now!  Just got here about an hour ago but already found a couple things:
> 
> Rather large iridescent beetle, about 1.5"
> View attachment 213191
> ...


That hermit crab is just too cute <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 26, 2016)

BobBarley said:


> Alright my 8 day tour of Taiwan just ended.  Tonight I'm sleeping in Taiwan again and then tomorrow at 7 pm I'm taking the airplane back home to the US.  Sadly no centipedes or scorpions.  Yesterday, I did find a bunch of  pretty large spider at the northernmost tip of Taiwan, Bitou Chauw. (Something like that). It directly translates to "Nose, Head, Corner".
> View attachment 215959
> 
> All different specimens^
> ...


Such a marvellous place. Being you I would been sad as F-Word to leave Taiwan and return to the U.S, where everything from food to air to quality of life, sucks hard, eh eh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobBarley (Jul 26, 2016)

louise f said:


> That hermit crab is just too cute <3


Yup, it was the smallest I found there!



Chris LXXIX said:


> Such a marvellous place. Being you I would been sad as F-Word to leave Taiwan and return to the U.S, where everything from food to air to quality of life, sucks hard, eh eh!


Eh sad to leave but happy to be back.   There are things here that are much better than over there, and things there that are much better than over here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

